# Drilling Diagonal Holes



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

G'Day All....am having trouble drilling holes in some legs of a hall stand. The legs are one and a half inches square. I want to drill them diagonally to marry up with the bottom shelf. I have tried freehand but without success. The drilled hole must come out at the other 90 degree corner. Hoping that you can understand what I'm on about, Regards......AL


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I think we established in another thread that you don't have a drill press, so the first thing I would suggest is cutting some wood so it supports your table leg horizontaly, so the diagonal is now the horizontal. Hard to put into words but I made a pic.(attached)
Basically cut triangles out of the middle of a rectangular piece of wood .

Now make a fixture to hold your drill so the bit is horizontal. 









You could use lines on your bench or even clamp a straight edge to guide the drill at exactly 90 degrees to the table leg.
It might help to flatten the corner where the drilling starts a little so the point of the drill doesn't slip.
 I'm confusing myself a bit now but at the start of my thoughts it was all clear.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Gav

You need one of these. The ones in Bauhaus are branded Lux and have 6mm,8mm and 10mm bushings. I keep looking for the Imperial bushings but I'll probably need to pull one from elsewhere. Bauhaus was a lot cheaper than Rockler are charging.
Bunnings or someone like that are bound to have them in Australia.

rockler drill guide kit | ==> Drill Accessories

Just found them in the UK, too. They make Rockler look dear at 15 Bucks.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminste...40440b4376086b92c443a213a&rwd=1#bottomsection

BTW, if you need cheap garden hose, Kaufland are doing 20m at Kns39.99 which is a third of what anyone else around here is charging. Made in Italy. 20Bar.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Peter, but it's Al that needs one. 
Good to know where I can get one when the need arises though.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Gav

That's why I suggested Bunnings. These things seem to be widely available around the world under different brand names. They aren't heavy duty, but certainly work well for the odd hole you need to drill on something too big to get in a drill press or when you want to drill something through a pole or table leg with a reasonable degree of accuracy.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Because of lack of imagination on my part Al. a drawing is required, just do a rough sketch, scan it into your computer then post it. It sounds like a simple "problem"!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Make a simple V-Block out of some scrap 2" x 6" wood,once you have the V in the stock (that you made on the saw table or the router table) take it to the drill press and drill out one hole, than press it up to the leg and drill the holes..

=========



Al Robins said:


> G'Day All....am having trouble drilling holes in some legs of a hall stand. The legs are one and a half inches square. I want to drill them diagonally to marry up with the bottom shelf. I have tried freehand but without success. The drilled hole must come out at the other 90 degree corner. Hoping that you can understand what I'm on about, Regards......AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions Fellas. Peter, You win by a country mile for simplicity....where I get one here is any ones guess, but will start my enquiries today.In the interim BJ'S idea looks good....and yes Gav, I do have a drill press but that was last on the list as I found it hard to clamp it securely. Once again, thanks for all your input..Regards......AL


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Al Robins said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions Fellas. Peter, You win by a country mile for simplicity....where I get one here is any ones guess, but will start my enquiries today.In the interim BJ'S idea looks good....and yes Gav, I do have a drill press but that was last on the list as I found it hard to clamp it securely. Once again, thanks for all your input..Regards......AL


Hi Al, use the V-block Bj suggested with your drill press. V-block on the table, leg on the V-block. Wouldn't need a hole in the v-block though


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Yer John, have been fiddling around on some scrap this morning and found I can just squeeze the workpiece in the drill press without it popping out under pressure, then get a 45 degree triangle under the leading edge so I know its "square" in the drill press. So far, the screw has come out right on the other corner. .............AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, thats fixed that problem....see above....all drilled and waiting to be fixed...thanks people..............AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, thats finished the hall stand I was working on. You can see by the photos the diagonal screw holes that needed drilling. I used slivers of scrap to fill the screw holes. Originally I was going to use wooden "buttons" to hide the screw heads but they looked out of place. All to be done now is a good sand, stain? and liberal amounts of Danish Oil rubbed in with 800 wet and dry. The timber is the old faithful pine and jarrah surround. Regards...........AL


----------

